# What's With The Movie Rotation Cycles?



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

As you scan through the guide, every once in a while you notice that the same titles are appearing across multiple channels over some short period of time. These are flicks that may not have been around for a long time, but suddenly are every where.

Two that come to mind because they've shown up so much lately are "Earth Girls Are Easy" and "Big Trouble in Little China". "Transylvania 6-5000" did the circuit a few weeks ago also.

I'm sure there are more examples.


----------



## markfp (Mar 9, 2010)

Are your talking about premium channels? if so keep in mind that HBO and Cinemax are owned by the same company and Starz and the multiple Encore channels also have common owner. When they make deals with the studios usually it's set up in a way that allows the films to be played on all that company's channels. 

Often too, when it comes to older films that have been around a lot, rather than pay big bucks to get them exclusively the channels may opt to lease shorter "windows of availability" . For example, certain films might run on HBO/Cinemax for say the first six months of the year and then move to Encore for the second six months.

As for basic channels, TCM, TBS and TNT are all owned by Time-Warner and while most of what TCM shows is limited to that channel, often certain well known classics like THE WIZARD OF OZ or GONE WITH THE WIND end up on their other channels too. Of course, when TCM shows a film it's uncut and commercial free, but when the others show it, it's edited and loaded with commercials.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

I can't really find the connection for the two movies you pointed out, but often when a new movie is coming out, and after it's run it will be on, say HBO, just before the new movie comes out HBO will run a movie or movies that have one or more of the same stars that are in the new movie.


----------

